# OREO Kidded



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

No problem easy labor did not know she was close tell she was in labor
It is a boy :kidblue: and a lamancha mix


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats ....too cute...  :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very pretty little boy! Congratulations to you and Oreo!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Cute. One day I will have some Nigi-Lamanchas I swear.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very Cute!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww... he's CUTE so glad that all went well with the delivery too!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Aww. Congrats on an easy delivery!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Its starting to set in that we have a little baby running around out there. That did not come from Dolly. I checked on her at 5 am she looked ok. Went out at 8 and she was in labor. So i got her in a stall. 8 30 her water broke then she seamed to tucker and the baby seamed stuck. Finally a foot then the other foot came out and then it seamed like she stalled so i helped. I pulled lightly when she was pushing once she got the forehead out everything else seamed to fall out. Im thinking he is a bit big for her but. Everyone is fine. We had a great experience. Now for Dolly to decide to kid lol.
If anyone needs a buck i will probably have to sell him no room for boys except 1 breeding buck  was hopping for a doe.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

He's a cute one! I'm glad the delivery went ok and that you were there to help!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

He's a doll. Those cute little almost Lamancha ears.

Jan


----------

